

Google I/O 2012 extended to 3 days, moved to June 27-29 - ben1040
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/11/google-io-2012-extended-to-three-days.html

======
tomx
"In the meantime, be sure to brush up on your coding skills. They’ll come in
handy when the new application process opens in February."

Perhaps tickets will be sold or prioritised by some coding problems?

~~~
dotBen
Last year a lot of non-developers bought tickets just to scoop up the free
goodies that Google gives out. My guess is yes, they will use a code problem
or similar to filter out developers from carpet-baggers.

~~~
geebee
yeah, a buddy of mine who is a lawyer working in real estate said he wanted to
register the next year because of the free phones.

I just figured they should create a registration category for "no freebies."
Seriously, I don't need the phone. Just wanted to attend the conference.

~~~
kbutler
But you are the target demographic for the phone distribution - someone who is
actually interested in and developing with the tech is a better development
placement for a freebie phone than someone who wants a freebie phone.

------
buro9
Silly question, but: "Continue following us at our Google Developers page on
Google+ to be the first to get #io12 updates!" which links off to here:
<https://plus.google.com/111395306401981598462/posts>

How do you follow something on G+?

Do you have to add the page to your circles? If so, that's plain old weird...
I follow people, not pages or abstract things.

Or is just to +1 it? If so, that's plain old weird... +1 is just a "Hear
hear!" or implicit share, but it's not a "Send me updates, keep me informed.".

I could well be wrong on both of those assumptions, but I don't get it, the
sentence didn't even make sense. What are you supposed to "do" with a G+ page?

edit: I think they mean "Add to Circles"... but I've just scrolled down and
with tens of updates today alone, they just come over as spamming, flooding
jerks and aren't being added to any circle of mine any time soon.

Why can't a company just provide a low-noise, "just the facts ma'am" info
list.

~~~
martythemaniak
You add it to a circle. Why should you only have people in your circles?

~~~
seiji
I care what people think. I don't care what inanimate objects or marketing
abstractions think.

~~~
ori_b
If you don't care about what inanimate objects or marketing abstractions
think, isn't that equivalent to saying you don't want to follow them?

~~~
seiji
It's different levels. I care about marketing in a check-the-rss-feed-once-a-
month way, but not in a omg-what-is-pg-having-for-breakfast way.

~~~
ori_b
So, you do care. You just don't want to check it as often. Put it in a circle
for things you care about but don't want to check as often.

------
smoody
If I had to guess, I'd say that they moved the date _so they could closely
follow Apple's WWDC conference_ instead of happening a month before it as it
has in the past.

That way a) they can get the last-word press-wise and b) the can make last
minute decisions about what to announce depending on what Apple announces at
WWDC -- perhaps even pre-announce vaporware to counter Apple's surprise
announcement. :-) It looks like IO will follow WWDC by 12 days this year if
the WWDC date speculation is correct.

------
moses1400
There should really be an explanation posted. I also wonder how they will deal
with those people who already booked travel and now have to pay high fees to
change their travel bookings.

~~~
arron61
who books travel 6 months in advance? You haven't even gotten your tickets
yet.

~~~
iamandrus
I'm a student and I need to make sure I'm not missing any summer classes I may
be taking. Also, some people work and may have to notify their supers early.

~~~
packetslave
If you have to notify your "super" six months in advance to get 3 days off,
it's long past time to find a new job!

